# Anti-gun rally saying "What Would Jesus Pack?



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys heres a quick link to a article from yahoo news.
Its a anti gun rally i thought i would post it so a few of you could get a good laugh,
but what do you think about the Article ?

Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm guessing a Jericho 941, but that's just because he typically stuck with Israeli/Jewish culture. :mrgreen:


As for the idiot protesters, I'd like to smack them with the biggest copy of the Book of Luke that you could find. How hard is "And whoever doesn't have a sword should sell his robe and buy one" to understand? (Luke 22:36) Of course, this is the same crowd that doesn't understand "shall not be infringed", so I guess it is too much to ask that they actually read their Bibles.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I figure for the most part I'm preaching tho the choir, but in response to the title of your thread, spoken in His day. *Then said He unto them, ....but now, he that hath a purse, let him take it, and likewise his scrip: and he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one. Luke 22:36 * I am in agreement with their basic idea. "Stop the violence" and God forbid, if that which stops it is "my Sword" so be it.

Just an added note, I use the above quote as my signature on a gun forum.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I have found that the people who are the quickest to ask the question, "What would Jesus do?" to make a point that they think you are in the wrong are generally people who don't believe in Him. As my dad used to say, "Jesus did say to turn the other cheek, but I can't find anywhere in the Bible where He said you have to lie down and be a doormat."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What would Jesus pack? How in the devil would a liberal know? You can't prove to me they have any clue about Jesus by their stance on the social issues of the day (abortion, homosexuality, etc).

And by the way, filled with guilt about my part in the Vietnam war in the 1980's I embarked on a journey to find God's word about killing, warfare, soldiers, etc. What I found gave me peace.
All I can say is those "what would Jesus pack" people need to study the Bible a little closer - both Old and New Testaments.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

been there, done that. Amen!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What would Jesus pack? How in the devil would a liberal know? You can't prove to me they have any clue about Jesus by their stance on the social issues of the day (abortion, homosexuality, etc).
> 
> And by the way, filled with guilt about my part in the Vietnam war in the 1980's I embarked on a journey to find God's word about killing, warfare, soldiers, etc. What I found gave me peace.
> All I can say is those "what would Jesus pack" people need to study the Bible a little closer - both Old and New Testaments.


Nothing like a little OT to set you free


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I would imagine it would be a 1911. When I say 1911, I mean the real thing - .45 automatic centerfire pistol, 1911.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

John 2: 12-25 concerns Jesus, the money changers, and the temple.
Verse 14: In the temple courts he found men selling cattle, sheep and doves, and others sitting at tables exchanging money.
Verse 15: So he made a whip out of cords, and drove them all from the temple area, both sheep and cattle; he scattered the coins of the money changers and overturned their tables.
Verse 16: To those who sold doves he said, "Get these out of here! How dare you turn my Fathers house into a market!" (NIV)

Jesus was quite capable of taking care of himself.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, His Father is bigger than theirs!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When they came to arrest Jesus in Gethsemane, his right-hand man Peter pulled out his sword and whacked the high priest's flunky across the head with it, slicing off his ear (John 18:10).
Jesus told him off for doing it, but the fact remains *he allowed him to carry it in the first place*, probably as a deterrent to muggers and highwaymen on their travels.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I think since he is a little older he would pack??

A Bacon sandwich & a M16.


----------



## Thor45AZ (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh wait no, I remember the bible quote!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's another one..


----------



## Bearack (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, considering god wiped an entire city from the map with fire and brimstone and not only that, took nearly an entire plant with water, I guess Heysus would have his choice of mass destruction depending on what pah would want to throw down with that day!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Jesus will pack the wrath of god,

Which will likely be disposed of on the liberal clowns asking the question as a means to opress their rivals.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As America, Canada and Britain are supposed to be Christian countries, I don't think our governments could have any legal objection to preppers simply taking heed of Jesus's warning to be on guard against Doomsday..-

_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthqakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: '*Watch*!"- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_

Interestingly this line indicates there WILL be survivors- _"If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive"_
So we can bet our bottom dollar that preppers will be among the survivors.
In fact a good prepper slogan would be- "WE'LL LIVE, YOU WON'T"..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not according to Obama. He was barely in office when he said "America is not a Christian nation".


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

To the OP Id say he would rock 1911s (Real Ones) Like Denton said and I do believe he would fancy the shotgun from Constatine (Im gonna pull a Lucky Jim here and take from a movie and post a pic  . . . )

Or an AA-12 . . . I dont know what but its not letting me upload a pic so here is a link http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/023/3/d/Constantine_Prop_Collection_by_TimDrakeRobin.jpg


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> He was barely in office when he said "America is not a Christian nation".


What nationality is he anyway? I hear his birth certificate was rigged or something to make him seem American?
And does he go to church to try to fool people that he's a christian?
Adolf tried that old trick before him-


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

A kenyan muslim


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish said:


> A kenyan muslim


That figgers, I've heard Obama refer to "the great faith of Islam" more than once in his speeches.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah he has also said on several occasions how "the most beautiful sound in the world, Is the muslim call to prayer". . . YUCK!!

Barack Hussein Obama Admits He Is A Muslim Multiple Times!!! - YouTube!

Proof Obama's a Muslim - YouTube!


----------

